# Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“



## janleo (9. April 2006)

Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“

Wir waren nach Helsingör gekommen um große Dorsche zu fangen und hatten die Dickdorschzeit vorbeigehen lassen. Sechs Tage Öresund sollten es werden und wir buchten uns dazu im Danhostel in Helsingör ein, dass ist die Jugenherberge dort. Mit 52,00 Euro pro Person ist eine Jugendherberge in Dänemark sehr teuer, die Fischküche mit Gefriertruhen kostet noch mal 3,00 Euro am Tag extra.

Während dieser sechs Tage waren mit drei verschiedenen Schiffen draussen:

- MS Aresö (fishing.dk)
- Beluga Most
- Gode Michel

Empfehlen möchte ich die Gode Michel und Beluga Most, bitte auch hier schauen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1111423&posted=1#111423111423

Nach dem wir mit den beiden Schiffen Beluga Most und Aresö gefahren waren und ganz zufrieden waren, gingen wir am dritten Tag, abends zum Gode Michel und trafen dort den Eigner Norbert und seinen Kapitän Hannes. Ich hatte hier im Board gelesen, dass einige sehr zufrieden gewesen waren und die Gode Michel empfohlen hatten. 
Als wir nach einer Tagesfahrt fragten, wurde uns gesagt, dass es nur Gruppenfahrten gibt, aber die Gruppe sehr klein sei und so fragte Norbert nach, ob wir mitfahren könnten.
Es dauerte ein paar Minuten und er kam mit einem strahlendem Gesicht und Daumen hoch wieder wieder raus und sagte „Willkommen an Bord“. Wir wurden sofort an Bord geholt und kamen zu der Truppe, die uns praktisch eingeladen hatte. Was soll ich sagen … 10 Bayern in Helsingör! Man drückte uns erstmal ein Bier in die Hand und so tauschte man sich die lauschig warmen und sehr geschmackvollen Kajüte der Gode Michel aus. Auch Hannes der nette Kapitän kam zu uns und wir alle Fachsimpelten miteinander bis spät in die Nacht.

Am nächsten Morgen waren wir wie vereinbart um 06:45 in der Kajüte und Norbert bereite ein köstliches Frühstück (Günther und ich wurden von Norbert eingeladen) mit allem was das Herz begehrt. Pünktlich um 07:00 Uhr legte das Boot ab und wir fuhren mit a zunftigen Musi (bayrisch für Musik) Richtung Schweden. Nach 15 Minuten stoppte das erste Mal die Maschine und Kapitän Hannes sprach über die Aussensprechanlage zu uns: „Guten Männers … Petri Heil“
Er informiert ständig über Wassertiefen, Fischbestände und wo der Hering sitzt und wo der Dorsch und man merkt einfach, dass er sein Handwerk von der Picke auf gelernt hat und seit Jahrzehnten nichts anderes macht.
Die Pilker saussten runter und grosse Heringe in noch grösseren Massen kamen ans Tageslicht. Bald kamen auch gaffwürdige Dorsche an die Oberfläche, was den Rest der Meute in Pilklaunentemperatur brachte, den Alkohol von der letzten Nacht vollends vergessen machte.
Mein Kumpel Günther und ich hatten die Tage zuvor schon festgestellt, dass das „Zupfen“ (Pilker rausschmeissen und langsam über den Grund zum Boot führen) und „Halten“ (ganz seichtes Pilken und fühlen, Pilker meistens am Grund), gute Erfolge brachte und so war es auch an diesem Morgen, einige Dorsch von 50-70 cm kamen an Bord und einer von 85 cm. Ich selbst verlor meinen Traumfisch nach 5 Minuten Drill, nachdem er mir einige Meter Geflochtene von der Multi genommen hatte. Mein Größter (von 5 Dorschen) an diesem Tag war 72 cm, was aber nicht wirklich ein Trost. Zu meiner großen Verwunderung habe ich bei einer seichten 0,2 Knoten Drift mit einem 60 g: Pilker, einen Schellfish von 45 cm gefangen und später einen Knorrhahn, was für die Fischvielfalt im Öresund spricht
Zur Halbzeit assen wir mit unseren bayrischen Anglerfreunden einen Chilli Concarne wie ich ihn noch selten gegessen habe. Zwischendurch mit einem Bier gekühlt, erweiste sich Norbert nicht nur als guter Koch, sondern auch als hervorragender Diskjockey und erfreute sich an der prächtigen Stimmung. 
Gegen 16:00 fuhren wieder zurück zum Hafen und um Punkt 18:00 servierte Norbert eine Haxe mit Sauerkraut, die man nicht besser im Hofbräuhaus hätte essen können, es wurde wieder erzählt und gefachsimpelt und viel gelacht. Abends sassen wir noch lange zusammen und meine Trinkfestigkeit wurde erheblich auf die Probe gestellt.

Während der erste Tag auf Gode Michel mit Sonnenschein angefangen und Regen geendet hatte, begann der zweite morgens mit Regen und hörte mit Sonne und herrlichem Wetter auf.
Auch an diesem Tag fand Kapitän Hannes wieder gute Fangstellen und so wanderte im Bug ein 92 cm Dorsch auf die Bootblanken (kein Laich) und viele 50-70 cm Dorsche und einige Schellis sowie sehr viele grosse Heringe (bis knapp 40 cm).
Alle waren im Grunde mit ihren Fängen zufrieden, der eine hatte mehr und der andere weniger, aber keiner hatte nichts.

Ich fahre nun schon seit vielen Jahren mit Angelkuttern zum fischen raus und habe schon viel erlebt, aber ich habe noch niemals ein so sauberes Schiff gesehen, dass täglich peinlichst gereinigt und gewienert wird. Selbst die Toiletten wurden zweimal am Tag gereinigt und alles war immer tiptop. Dazu kommt, dass Norbert und Kapitän Hannes zwei Erfahrene Scouts und ebenfalls Angler sind und nette Kumpels dazu. Kapitän Hannes kommt aus der Berufsfischerei und hat viele Jahre als Schleppnetz-Kapitän gearbeitet, was den Erfolg beim auslesen der Fischlupe und beim richtigen platzieren des Schiffes selbstverständlich mitbringt und zur Folge hat, dass man auch gut fängt.

In meiner Highlight-Liste, gebe ich der „Gode Michel“ für den Zustand des Schiffes, für die Freundlichkeit des Personals, für den Fangerfolg, köstliches Essen und für die ausgedehnten Abende in der lauschigen und gemütlichen Kajüte die Höchstzahl: „7 goldene Dorsche“.

Die Gode Michel macht leider nur Gruppenfahrten, aber wenn ihr freundlich fragt, dann wird Norbert sicher auch für euch fragen gehen und vielleicht sind dann auch wieder die bayrischen Anglerfreunde an Bord (dann solltet ihr allerdings sehr trinkfest sein) …
auffi packens waas! J

Petri Heil
Euer JanLeo°
(gerade zurück aus Helsingör)


----------



## Mini-Broesel (9. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“*

Moin,


Das war ja ne wirklich schöne Angelreise:g ......die Crew scheint ja auch nett zu sein und das Fangergebnis war ja auch klasse#6 .......schade das du den großen (was auch immer das war ???)verloren hasst.......



Hoffentlich wird es Ostern ähnlich so!!


----------



## Ossipeter (9. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“*

Da kann man ja gratulieren! So ein Schiff und ne gute Truppe und Fisch für Jeden!


----------



## Stokker (10. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“*

Toller Bericht.
Das macht richtig Appetit auf diesen Kutter. Ich glaube unter den Boardies werden einige dieses Schiff und seine Mannschaft ins Auge fassen..#g


----------



## chris13 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“*

Ja die Gode Michel is ein klasse kutter.Klasse bericht...macht lust auf mehr.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (10. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“*

Ich war zulletzt vor zwei Jahren auf der Gode Michl im Örsesund unterwegs, allerdings im Mai...
Das Schiff ist immer blitzeblank geputzt und auch gegen die Küche kann man nix sagen. 
Leider wars damals nix mit Fisch...:c 

Wir fuhren fünf tage lang im 10-15 m seichten Wasser über Sandbänke und freuten uns über jeden 40 cm Dorsch...

am letzten Tag, siehe da, fuhren wir mal ins Tiefe Wasser und siehe da, es kammen die langersehnten dicken Dorsche, nur leider für uns zu spät, da es der vorletzte Stopp war...

Fazit... seitdem fahren wir nach Norwegen -)


----------



## SuperMario (11. April 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht: 2 Tage Ausnahmezustand mit der „Gode Michel“*

Schöner Bericht von einem schönen Kutter #6 .

Ich bin zwar noch nicht mit der Gode Michel gefahren, ich kann allerdings deine Erfahrungen mit der *Beluga Most *teilen. Einige aus unserem Angelverein und ein paar Angelfreunde aus Bruchsal fahren jedes Jahr im September eine Woche mit der Beluga Most raus. Und was soll ich sagen-bis jetzt waren sie immer zufrieden und mit massenhaft Heringen und guten Dorschen zurückgekommen.

2004 war ich selbst mit und konnte dort sogar meinen größten Dorsch von 13 Pfund und 90 cm verhaften - und das sogar mit gebrochener, eingegipster Hand :q.

Und zur Fischvielfalt im Öresund: wir haben neben Heringen und Dorsch noch etliche Makrelen, einige Hornhechte und sogar ein paar Lengs gefangen-der größte war 79 cm  !!!


----------

